# Food Fight



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

from Growing Tennessee....by Donn Cooper.

Regards, Mike

http://growingtennessee.com/features/2016/01/growing-out-food-fight/?utm_source=Growing+Tennessee&utm_campaign=55e12f4b5a-growingtennessee-daily_newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_d75710df8e-55e12f4b5a-296641129


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Well stated at the end. Republican party needs to take some notes...


----------

